# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real or Fake Iranian Test Enan

## crookster

hi, i would like to know if anyone knows anything about the iranian test enan i have. on the amp is ANDRONE 250
Testosteron Enanthate 
250mg/ml
IM Injection Only
Caspian
Tamin 
Pharmaceutical Co.
Rasht-Iran
Batch No 002
Exp. date10/09
are these real or fake, please helpwith any info.

----------


## alpmaster

Do you have multiple amps? Are the oil levels all the same? 

Haven't used it, but looks real to me.

----------


## Canadream

Aburaihan Co. Tehran, Iran do not look like those. I have never seen red irany amps before!

----------


## strongmann

> Aburaihan Co. Tehran, Iran do not look like those. I have never seen red irany amps before!


thats because these are not from Aburaihan brand they are from a different company called caspian tamin..

----------


## strongmann

> are these real or fake, please helpwith any info.


these are real, you will really like them..

----------


## Canadream

Cool  :Smilie: 




> thats because these are not from Aburaihan brand they are from a different company called caspian tamin..

----------


## bladerunner9

B.S. This is fake according to me. Like 'Canadream' said even i have no seen them in red. They always come in Black and yes even in black some are selling fake. Even if you put them and all look exactly the same in level still if you put them in syringe the dose might be less if they are fake. Post the pic to the Abu Iranian co. check their email addres in google and mail them. I do when i have any doubt and they are quick to reply.
But i feel they are FAKE.

----------


## romo6

Interesting.I have not seen thos before.Good luck.

----------


## strongmann

> B.S. This is fake according to me. Like 'Canadream' said even i have no seen them in red. They always come in Black and yes even in black some are selling fake. Even if you put them and all look exactly the same in level still if you put them in syringe the dose might be less if they are fake. Post the pic to the Abu Iranian co. check their email addres in google and mail them. I do when i have any doubt and they are quick to reply.
> But i feel they are FAKE.


if you read my post, you would understand that the test he has is from a different company in iran and not abu iranian test...lol

----------


## british bulldog 1

they are real

----------


## crookster

Thanks fellas needing as much help as here is as i havent taken anything before i am picking these up qiute easily as i am working in Iraq

----------


## bladerunner9

> if you read my post, you would understand that the test he has is from a different company in iran and not abu iranian test...lol


Aaaahh... i am so obsessed with Abu one...LOL

----------


## mysixpackabs

anyone have tried this? side effects?

----------


## and1_headach

good 2 go, no side affects, unless ur a useless solider and doesnt work out haha!

----------


## 2cool4school

Hey guys i'm wondering if anyone has used the persian test enan from the caspian tamin company like the one crookster posted. I recently bought them i wanted to make sure whter it's real or fake. Crookster if you used them can you tell me how it was. thanks everyone

----------


## Ronald123

Ampules of Androne 250 are probably the most popular although many others exist. Enanthate is a long acting testosterone similar to cypionate . Injections of Testoviron depot are taken once weekly, with a dosage of 200-600 mg being most common for athletes. It has very strong anabolic effects as well as strong androgenic side effects.

----------


## wmaousley

Your good my man. These are only available in the gulf region of the middle east and west Asia. Very rare to find, but def a good product.

----------


## canadian-bacon

Why is it that the 2 pics of the amps, they don't have equal amounts in them?

----------


## wmaousley

If you look you can see that some of the compound is trapped in the nipple of the amp,


SORRY TO ALL FOR MY POST HERE< JUST REALIZED ITS A 3 YEAR OLD THREAD AND TO MY CREDIT I USED A BLACKBERRY TO MAKE THE ABOVE POST, SO I COULDNT SEE THE DATE.  :Smilie:

----------

